# Enkei RS6 rims



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

im thinkin about getting these rims....you can see them on either whalentire.com or discounttiredirect.com they are 6 spoke and its time to get rims so do you guys think this is a good idea?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Those rims are awesome... I'd get the rims in white, if they have them available in that color... what's the exterior color of your car?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well its stated in my sig, but i understand if you missed it but its the stock metallic blue color for 98 200SX's only, they came out with a bunch of new colors for the final year, i love it cause not many people have this color, i havent come across someone on the forums with this stock color...ill have to get some pics up. but back on the topic, yeh its metallic blue pearl, very comparable to electron blue for the 2000 civic SI models. i think these rims would look sick on my car but im just getting some opinions.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Stock metallic blue color... IMO, I'd definately get the rims in white... what size are you looking to get them in?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was thinkin white awhile ago but if ill do the interior of the car then i dont feel comfortable putting any white in there to match the rims....im goin with powder coated silver 16's because if i want to take it to the track then i want some decent times with smaller rims but as i said, i am also going for show also.


----------

